# put wrong stuff on my boots, now they won't shine!



## weaver (28 Nov 2010)

I have been shining my boots just fine until tonight.
I thought I'd put a protector for the rain/snow on my boots. A clear vaseline looking stuff.
Now they won't shine up.
I tried buffing it off and heating up the polish, nothing is working.
The boots are now dull, like a flat black.

How do I fix this?


----------



## Franko (28 Nov 2010)

Sounds like you used a product called Dubbin.

Wipe it off with some rags and good luck to you. If it's soaked in like it's supposed to you'll have dull boots for quite some time.

Regards


----------



## weaver (28 Nov 2010)

Can/should I apply more polish on top? 
I am trying to wipe off this stuff now, madly.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2010)

You can either apply a whole lot of layers on top, or strip the boots with hot water and start all over. Either way, you're in for a long road with some elbow grease.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Nov 2010)

Wipe it, rub as much as you can off.

Let it dry.  Dry to the touch feeling like a leather belt (Off you go, find the belt you wear, the one on a daily basis, and feel it).  Then apply polish, just a wee bit.  buff.....add more...buff add more buff  spit spit spit..  Buff away my friend, buff away!

The actual stuff you added will in fact be beneficial, as it will add a moisture/humidity that acts like a lubricant, as you build up heat with the spit and friction of the buffing.

Also, drink Scotch, as this thins out the saliva, and helps to create a legendary high gloss polish.



dileas

tess


----------

